# 20x jewlers lope



## kalikisu (Feb 19, 2009)

Is a 20x jewelers lope good to see triches? just got one today for jewelry purposes and want to use it to check triches.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 19, 2009)

I have one.  I like it better than the radioshack microscope.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks art. I guess i'm a cheap skate. I dont wanna buy something that is a specialty item when i can find it for cheap with another name. For instance a grow light as opposed to a baylight.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Feb 19, 2009)

My 30x loupe is nothing compared to my RS mini microscope. The micro scope is just more detailed and you can see what the trichs really look like.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 19, 2009)

*i use one and also use it to take close up of trichs with my rubbish camera:ignore:,i like them    :48:*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a 30x loupe and the RS microscope, I don't like either of them but between the two it gets the job done. One of these days I will buy a good microscope.


----------

